# My connection keeps timing out and xbox live wont work anymore!



## tjmazz23 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section but recently ive had problems with my connection. when i play halo 3 i just keep lagging and lost over 200 exp cause it takes it as a forfeit. And when i try to download something it'll stop at like 90mb or 80mb or whatever and wont finish. This problem pretty much started happening when i got a new router but i dont think thats the problem. my xbox 360 and my computer is in the basement and my router and modem are upstairs. i run an ethernet cable to my 360 and my computer. The modem is a toshiba PCX1100U and my router is a linsys wireless-N broadband router. please help if u can .. and if u need any more info just ask. thanks for the help in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is the cable from the router a new addition with the new router? If so, are you SURE it's wired correctly? I'm presuming this is a wired connection to the router?

What happens if you connect the cable from the computer in question directly to the modem (power cycle the modem for this change). If that solves the problem, then it's the router.


----------



## tjmazz23 (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for responding ive been away for a while but the problem primarily is in the basement and yes the router is wired throught the upstairs to my basement computer and xbox 360. and ive had the cables before i got the new router. and i still have this problem but whats power cycling im not very good with modems and routers.


----------



## tjmazz23 (Sep 13, 2008)

i google power cycle and did it. but i already tried it in the past and didnt work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a cable for two devices in the basement, how do those two devices share that cable connection?


----------



## tjmazz23 (Sep 13, 2008)

no i got two separate cables for the 2 devices (my xbox 360 and a computer).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try swapping the cables in the basement to see if the problem follows the cable? If one of the devices in the basement works, try using an Ethernet switch to split the connection in the basement for the working cable.


----------



## tjmazz23 (Sep 13, 2008)

well i switched the cables and the problem persisted, my 360 kept lagging out of the game and my computer won't let me download anything.but i think the problem is with my general internet connection cause i cant download something from the upstairs computer either. so do you think i would need to get a new modem? cause i just got a new router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think you need to determine if the modem is defective before you just buy a new one. :smile:

Why not wire the connection to the XBOX directly to the modem and see if the problem still persists. That would narrow it down to the ISP connection or the modem.


----------

